# Attn. Garyc, ordered a tractor



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Finally got some success with Dick Lovett. ;D

Now have a 330d sport tourer on order.

Earliest delivery was December so I will wait until March 05 

Can swop out to something else in the meantime (new or used) if I want.

Also had a drive of M3, underwelmed is how I can best put it.

Will decide nearer the time whether to replace the TT or the Discovery.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Also had a drive of M3, underwelmed is how I can best put it.


Really? Why's that then? I've never driven an M3, but I've seen then leaving me for dust.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Really? Why's that then? I've never driven an M3, but I've seen then leaving me for dust.


Having to rev to get it to go was the main reason.

I have got used to low down torque (though not as low or as much as a 330D), screaming engine sounds great and is effective if your in the right gear at the right time.

The sales guy said it was on 95 RON fuel which always makes them feel "sluggish".

Steering was very good but ride a bit harsh compared to the 330D (M3 on 19" rims), 330D on 18"

With the drivers seat correct for me (lanky) there was no space for rear passengers legs (a la TTC) yet it seems a bigger car.

In the only run in I have had with an E46 M3 he got away but I gave him a real suprise.

Its a shame as I thought the M3 would more than likely be my next car.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Having to rev to get it to go was the main reason.


Oh well, you learn something new every day.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Finally got some success with Dick Lovett. ;D
> 
> Now have a 330d sport tourer on order.
> 
> ...


Good choice Gavin - but I would say that.  I concur with Carlos that the tuned 330D is the best car I have ever owned (including RS4 and E46 M3). It is so satisfying to drive everyday with the torque/power combination. On 22K miles I return 42mpg and regularly embarrass many performance cars that have 100hp more, just because of the 369 ft ib s towering torque. Not a thing has gone wrong and I have just had to have one oil change so far.

On my way to wearing out the crappy Dunlop 9000s too, and will replace with Michelin Pilots which will improve handling grip. Make sure yours come with Bridgstones or Michelins and not Dunlops if you possibly can.

That lead time is amazingly long - mine was 3 months, Carls less than 2 months last year. Residuals are consequently very good. You might find your slot comes forward. Remember a new shape Bangled 3 series comes in 05...

I am not surprised about your M3 perception as you have been used to that forced induction mid range pick up absent in highly tuned n/a engines. The 3.2L M3 unit, unless you use all the revs all the time (which is no hardship), pulls little better than the 3.0L petrol six if driven at less than 8/10s (which is the majority of road driving). Once on cam the Msport 3.2 is a mighty engine - but you have to keep it there, and that can be tiresome and nails economy. The 330i actually has a better torque spread.

What spec have you gone for?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> What spec have you gone for?


The order form has T.B.C. on almost every space. Sport is a definate, as is a tuning box like you have ;D ;D

Don't have to decide on anything spec wise until around Christmas.

I think that 330D have been selling v.well so maybe the Dick Lovett allocation is used up for this year, 330D saloon or coupe would have been no problem much earlier.

The Bangle 3 series probably won't feature a tourer until well into 2006 so residuals shouldn't be effected too early.

Means I might be able to get away with a new bike this year too.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

> The Bangle 3 series probably won't feature a tourer until well into 2006 so residuals shouldn't be effected too early.


I think this will affect residuals. The value of yours will probably go up!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> I think this will affect residuals. The value of yours will probably go up!


Now that would be good.

Seen some images of the 1 series in Autocar this week, do not like it at all.

Of all the Bangle creations I only like the Z4.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Admittedly the Z4 is a grower. It was not one of those cars where there was a universal intake of breathe and then "Wow, what a car". I wasn't a massive fan of the Z3 either.

Looks wise I feel that BMW are losing it. However, and it is a big however, they are selling more and more 3 series. Its about the 10th best selling car in Europe, 8th in some markets. So what do I know?

Could be in the market for a 330Cd soon so I shouldn't say too much.

<RANT>
What was your local dealer like, both of my local dealers are manned by suited smarmy gits. Six months ago they were selling 12 year old Fiestas, now they peddle cars for Sopers BMW. Yet as soon as the sheepskin coat has been swopped for a suit they assume that they are doing you a favour by letting you spend Â£35k. I loathe and detest every BMW dealership I have ever been in! Might buy an import just to avoid the buying experience.
</RANT>


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh well, you learn something new every day.


Not necessarily.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> The order form has T.B.C. on almost every space. Sport is a definate, as is a tuning box like you have Â ;D ;D
> 
> Don't have to decide on anything spec wise until around Christmas.
> 
> ...


take my advice - get sat nav and harman/kardon in it, you won't regret it 

Or at the very least Harman/Kardon

Sure Gary will back me up on this, very impressed with mine (apart from the CD player jumping all the time)

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> take my advice - get sat nav and harman/kardon in it, you won't regret it Â
> 
> Or at the very least Harman/Kardon
> 
> ...


James,

Does the cabriolet have the same HK 6*9 elliptical rear deck speakers that the Coupe saloon has, or does it have the same round 4" rears as the Touring?

If you want to transform the sound for <Â£300 fitted, just add one of these:

http://www.pioneer.com.sg/products/ca_subwoofers/ts_wx20lpa.asp

or these for <Â£200 fitted:

http://www.pioneer.com.sg/products/ca_subwoofers/ts_wx10lpa.asp

..and at the same time it is fitted get them to manually tighten all the internal speaker mounting screws.

The transformation is startling. Â Demo with Dandy Warhols 'We Used to Be Friends' Â and then reflect back to the TT Bose. Â No comparison.[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> take my advice - get sat nav and harman/kardon in it, you won't regret it Â
> 
> Or at the very least Harman/Kardon
> 
> ...


Those two are on my list 

gary, how quick can the sub be removed ?

Most of the time I only carry a laptop but if it becomes the family car then all sorts of pushchairs and stuff could be in the boot.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Those two are on my list Â
> 
> gary, how quick can the sub be removed ?
> 
> Most of the time I only carry a laptop but if it becomes the family car then all sorts of pushchairs and stuff could be in the boot.


2 connectors to pull out, 1 strap to loosen = <15 secs. ;D


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> 2 connectors to pull out, 1 strap to loosen = <15 secs. ;D


thanks, did you wire up yours ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> thanks, did you wire up yours ?


No I had Western Car Audio do it for Â£30, and a neat job they did too.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> James,
> 
> Does the cabriolet have the same HK 6*9 elliptical rear deck speakers that the Coupe saloon has, or does it have the same round 4" rears as the Touring?
> 
> ...


embarrased to say i haven't looked yet!

i imagine it will be the 4" like the touring

might have a look at getting one of those subs methinks for the boot

don't know how it will sound though with the boot being enclosed completely unlike the touring

opinions?

cheers

James

ps i think that the hk in mine as standard is a better sound than the bose in the ttr [flame suit on]


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Disagreed with that comparison before & will again. I thought that the BOSE in my TTR sounded much punchier than the H/K in PJ's 330.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> embarrased to say i haven't looked yet!
> 
> i imagine it will be the 4" like the touring
> 
> ...


I had a passive sub in the boot of my S4 saloon (no ski flap). Â I sold it to a mate who has it in a C class enclosed boot. He's chuffed. Don't worry, you can hear it/feel it PLENTY - it just has the effect of giving the rest of the speakers a chance to operate efficiently within their frequency ranges, whilst adding depth, extension and (depending on what you listen to) ambience. That all seems to open up the music ;D

The HK installation in the 330i/Ci does sound better than in the Touring, purely because of the extra mid bass afforded by the 6*9" rears over the 4" ones. Â With the fitment of the sub this is completely reversed and it now sounds many times 'better' than before, and than any Audi Bose installation I have had (4 in total). Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

t


> Disagreed with that comparison before & will again. I thought that the BOSE in my TTR sounded much punchier than the H/K in PJ's 330.


Pah.  (not having actually heard a cab HK) Saloon and coupe embarass the TT in sound qulaity and punch.

What does Paula say?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> t
> 
> Pah.  (not having actually heard a cab HK) Saloon and coupe embarass the TT in sound qulaity and punch.
> 
> What does Paula say?


the 330 cab HK is streets ahead of the TTR bose - the bass was too flappy in the central sub

much more punchy in the HK

even more punch when i get this bass bin as recommended by gary! 

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I had one of the Pioneer subs when I had a golf. The transformation was nothing short of miraculous, especially considering their small size...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

James

How is the bluetooth phone ?

Does it mean no armrest ?

Do models except cab have the fin antenna when factory bluetoooth is fitted ?

cheers, gavin


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Do models except cab have the fin antenna when factory bluetoooth is fitted ?


I have only seen fin on coupes and saloons. Dont think you get it with touring because of roof curvature and tailgate.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I am shocked by the lead time.

Less than two months to delivery and Â£2500 off the list price led me to believe that BMW were experiencing a problem selling all the cars they could make.

Having said that, top choice. I don't have sat nav but do have HK (no additional sub). Can confirm the increase in quality as I've heard Gary's. IMO HK by itself is better than Bose in TTC or TTR.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I am shocked by the lead time.
> 
> Less than two months to delivery and Â£2500 off the list price led me to believe that BMW were experiencing a problem selling all the cars they could make.
> 
> Having said that, top choice. Â I don't have sat nav but do have HK (no additional sub). Â Can confirm the increase in quality as I've heard Gary's. Â IMO HK by itself is better than Bose in TTC or TTR.


I think Gavin is waiting on the Dick Lovett dealer allocation, rather than all-dealers availablility.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> I think Gavin is waiting on the Dick Lovett dealer allocation, rather than all-dealers availablility.


I called another dealer (can't remember the name but in Bridgend) and they could get me one for September no problem.

They also said they had not had a single order for the 330D coupe which suprised me.

Waiting until March is no real problem and if a used one turns up at any of their sites with the spec I'm after then I can take that instead.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> I am shocked by the lead time.
> 
> Less than two months to delivery and Â£2500 off the list price led me to believe that BMW were experiencing a problem selling all the cars they could make.
> 
> Having said that, top choice. Â I don't have sat nav but do have HK (no additional sub). Â Can confirm the increase in quality as I've heard Gary's. Â IMO HK by itself is better than Bose in TTC or TTR.


Just got a call from Dick Lovett, can have delivery in September.

Seems their allocation has been increased. ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> James
> 
> How is the bluetooth phone ?
> 
> ...


if you get the bluetooth phone you don't even need to put it in a cradle, you can just leave it in the boot and use the phone from the dash

alternatively you can buy a cradle which charges your phone too but you dont need any wires

you still get the armrest, the phone cradle just sits underneath it. Â also the armrest is handy because it has a false lid which is good for hiding guns and class a's in Â  (joke, before I get the filth round!!)

depends what phone you have as to whether you can get a charging cradle but they don't do one for my 8910, not sure what you have

hope this helps, any more questions, give me a yell

cheers

James


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> if you get the bluetooth phone you don't even need to put it in a cradle, you can just leave it in the boot and use the phone from the dash
> 
> alternatively you can buy a cradle which charges your phone too but you dont need any wires
> 
> ...


cheers james

I have a 6310 at the moment, of course this could change by the time the car arrives.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> cheers james
> 
> I have a 6310 at the moment, of course this could change by the time the car arrives.


i'm pretty sure you can get a cradle for this for the 330 so you can charge while you drive

quite a good thing as when you have the bluetooth on it makes the phone quite power hungry

cheers

James


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I'm extremely suprised by the delivery date for car due to be replaced in 2004. I bought a 330d sport Touring in Oct 01 (the current facelifted model) which was available for immediate delivery .... a bespoke spec car was 3 months delivery. The car, which was upgraded by DMS to 240 bhp, was changed last November ... I miss it.

I notice that BMW are updating their "tractor" engine in the autumn with a twin turbo version of the 3.0 litre diesel to be retitled as the 535d Power 272bhp 0-62 6.6 secs and 413ft lb at 2,000rpm. Given the delivery date and cost of the 330d (Â£32k?) is it worth considering a 535d Touring for Sept delivery at say Â£37k ?

In any event the twin turbo will end up in the new 3 series in 2004 ... 6 months extra wait and good residual value.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

